# Guide bushings for skil 1825



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the skil 1825 I have the fixed base attached to my table and the plunge I wanted to set up to use guide bushings first I had to get the guide bushing adapter from skil(could not find it local) I got two of them. My question is are all bushings the same size as to fit the adapter that is now installed on my router and any ideas on a good set to start out with. Thanks in advance for all advice
Rick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

"My question is are all bushings the same size " Well yes and no, they should be same OD and ID most of the time but the threads are not always the same,they should be 20 threads per. inch but sometimes the pitch is not the same so to say the ring nut may not fit all the guides just right  

here's just one spot to get them from..note they list the Skil router....
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
===========


----------

